# Quelle "néobanque" choisir (pour Apple Pay) ?



## thefutureismylife (21 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

je commence à désespérer de ces banques "classiques" qui se font dépasser par des néo-banques qui ont compris (à mon sens) ce que les gens attendaient d'une banque.

Je suis actuellement au *Crédit Agricole*, et ce depuis une vingtaine d'année, mais incompatible avec Apple Pay, et ça ne risque pas de changer on dirait ...

J'ai ouvert un compte l'année dernière à la *Caisse d'Epargne* pour tester Apple Pay (que j'aime beaucoup, même si dans la pratique c'est pas toujours aussi évident coté commerçant (sans contact pas toujours disponible, paiements pas toujours possible au delà de 20 euros ...).
Mais j'ai eu droit à beaucoup trop de frais par cette banque.

Je suis dernièrement passé sur *N26*. Rien à dire, j'ai adhéré, j'aime l'appli, la rapidité, la simplicité, mais ... c'est toujours coté commerçant que ça bloque, et pas que ...
Le modèle néobanque me convient tout à fait, pas de frais de carte, pas de frais de gestion de compte, pas des services à n'en plus finir.
Passer à 100% à une banque mobile est plutot compliqué ... mon employeur n'aime pas le "RIB" de N26 (ils fournissent simplement un IBAN et SWIFT pas de clé rib etc etc à la française ...), tout comme Sosh qui n'accepte que les IBAN en FR (celui de N26 commence en DE, N26 étant allemande ...).

J'ai lu ce comparatif : http://www.jepargneenligne.com/neo-banque/banques-mobiles-comparatif-detaille-des-meilleures-offres/

*Orange Bank* semble une bonne alternative (et au moins Sosh acceptera mon IBAN Orange Bank ...).
J'en appelle donc à votre expérience : la vôtre elle est comment (de banque  ) ? 
L'idée étant de passer à 100% sur l'une d'entre elle.

*Note de la modération :Rien a faire dans topic "iCloud" je déplace *


----------



## pouppinou (21 Février 2018)

Et pourquoi pas une banque en ligne plutôt ?
Car une néobanque ne peut pas remplacer une banque physique ou en ligne. Une néobanque n'est pas une banque mais uniquement un établissement de paiement proposent des services connectés.
Donc je ne vois pas comment remplacer totalement une banque par une néobanque. Sauf si tu n'as aucune épargne, pas de crédit etc... et que tu n'as besoin que d'un compte-courant.

Ce qui est étrange également c'est que tu recherches la gratuité mais que tu veux payer via Apple Pay qui "commisionne".

Si tu veux vraiment les services d'une banque et ne pas payer de frais et avoir un moyen de paiement gratuit (et sans contact) alors diriges toi plutôt vers une banque en ligne du type Boursorama (C'est la Société Général qui est derrière et elle vient d'avoir Apple Pay, donc ça ne devrait pas tarder pour Boursorama).


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Je ne comprend pas non plus
quel intérêt d'avoir Apple Pay ?


----------



## patlek (22 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas non plus
> quel intérêt d'avoir Apple Pay ?




Tu comprends pas l' "Apple spirit", c' est tout.


----------



## thefutureismylife (23 Février 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas une banque en ligne plutôt ?
> Car une néobanque ne peut pas remplacer une banque physique ou en ligne. Une néobanque n'est pas une banque mais uniquement un établissement de paiement proposent des services connectés.
> Donc je ne vois pas comment remplacer totalement une banque par une néobanque. Sauf si tu n'as aucune épargne, pas de crédit etc... et que tu n'as besoin que d'un compte-courant.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton retour Pouppinou, j'ai pris un compte courant (commun avec copine) à Boursorama qui pour l'instant me convient bien aussi. 
Je ne suis pas forcément d'accord avec toi, les néobanques peuvent commencer à remplacer facilement une banque classique (exemple : Orange Banque propose un compte épargne à 1% (là où mon Livret de développement durable au crédit agricole est autour de 0.75%) bon il s'agit sans doute d'un taux de lancement. Mais une néobanque en est capable. (N26 le propose également, mais pas en France pour le moment).
Pour les prêts et crédits, cet aspect ne me semble pas primordiale. Il existe suffisamment de société de crédit pour ça ... 

Je ne prône pas le tout gratuit (au contraire j'ai même tendance à m'en méfier), mais les banques manquent de transparence et d’honnêteté là dessus. On leur amène de l'argent avec lequel elles peuvent travailler, investir, spéculer et de s'enrichir. On va dire que l'équilibre est là ... A coté de ça la commission qu'Apple peut prendre sur Apple Pay ne me dérange pas du tout. 

Bref merci pour ton retour, il est clair que les banques en ligne ont un rôle à jouer face aux banques classiques. Même si elles ne sont que des déclinaisons de ces dernières. Les néobanques ont vraiment quelque chose de novateur à repartir d'une feuille blanche. Cette philosophie me plait. Et à l'heure actuelle, elles sont clairement capable de remplacer une banque pour les affaires courantes (paiements, et gestion d'argent).


----------



## thefutureismylife (23 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas non plus
> quel intérêt d'avoir Apple Pay ?



j'ai mis entre parenthèse "pour Apple Pay" car le vrai échange attendu est sur les "néobanques". 
Mais pour répondre à ta question, de mon point de vue Apple Pay a l'avantage de se débarrasser un peu plus de son prote-carte. Ce coté minimaliste me convient assez. Et surtout apporte une simplicité au paiement (un geste), et une sécurité à mon sens supérieure et pourtant naturelle (un poignet, un face, une empreinte). 
Souviens toi avant pour téléphoner hors de chez toi il te fallait une carte téléphonique, un jour le bout de plastique pour retirer de l'argent ou même payer te semblera similaire ...


----------



## thefutureismylife (5 Février 2019)

Retour d'expérience !
je suis donc passé dorénavant à 100% dans une néo-banque, enfin plutôt deux néo-banques : *N26* et *Orange Bank*.

*Orange Bank*. Je n'ai aucun prêt sur le dos alors la démarche est simplissime, concernant l'épargne le Livret d'Orange me convenait (à quoi bon multiplier les comptes épargne dans plusieurs banques ?) j'ai tout centralisé, surtout que le taux d'intérêt proposé par le Livret d'Orange était de 1%. 
ça marche très bien, je n'ai rencontré aucun soucis, enfin deux petites mauvaises expériences. J'ai dû augmenter le plafond de ma carte ... il a fallu une dizaine de jours ... sympa pour les achats de Noël. je pensais que ça pouvait se faire immédiatement (comme sur *N26*). L'autre critique vient du chéquier, mais je critiquerai surtout les organisations qui ont encore besoin de ce bout de papier ... avoir un chéquier pour en faire 1 à 2 par an : quelle idée !

*N26*. Les retours que je peux faire sont toujours les mêmes : pas d'IBAN français. :/ et c'est plutôt bloquant. Enfin dommage que N26 ne propose pas encore de solutions d'épargne. Si ces deux barrières sautent j'en ferais ma banque par défaut sans hésiter. 

*Apple Pay*. Un régal ... je ne l'utilise jamais pour un paiement supérieur à 30 euros (alors que ça devrait être possible). Ensuite il y a des terminaux qui ont un peu de mal avec le sans contact. Du coté d'Apple Pay il m'arrive (très rarement d'avoir mes "cartes indisponibles" sur Apple Watch. Mais prêt à passer au 100% Apple Pay. Même la machine à café propose le paiement en sans contact (et donc Apple Pay) maintenant. 

Ah au fait pour tout ça, je ne paye rien ! *La caisse d'Epargne* (qui ponctionne pas mal) et le *Crédit Agricole* (qui reste sur un modèle archaïque) ne me manquent absolument pas, j'économise !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2019)

De mon côté j’utilise N26 (compte totalement gratuit). Si je n’ai pas encore supprimé mon compte dans une banque classique (crédit immobilier + livrets d’epargne de toute la famille), j’utilise quasiement systématiquement mon compte N26 dès que possible...

L’appli est génial, le parametrage de la carte est top!

Cela me permet notamment d’avoir un compte « à moi » (différent du compte commun), et ainsi pouvoir faire des cadeaux à ma moitié sans avoir peur qu’elle voit les comptes...

Mais je voyage aussi pas mal pour le boulot, et les transactions à l’international Sans frais, c’est vraiment appréciable..

La résiliation est gratuite donc aucun risque... franchement, je ne vois quasiment aucun point négatif! J’ai donné mon IBAN à plein d’organismes qui maintenant l’acceptent (EDF / FREE / Ovh /...).

Je ne peux que vous encourager à essayer!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2019)

Moi je suis chez Max et ca fonctionne aussi très bien.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2019)

La néobanque N26 est trop souvent "blacklisté" (elle n'est pas la seule) par les marchands français qui, complices des banques françaises, sont en totale infraction...mais qui aura le courage de les traduire devant les tribunaux ? 
Amazon, C discount, Alibaba... ont depuis le début compris leur intérêt et acceptent sans aucune restriction ces types de paiements. Nous serons très bientôt (si ce n'est déjà le cas) interpelés par ces commerçants râleurs  qui se plaindront de la concurrence de ces plateformes marchandes alors qu'ils se permettent de faire la fine bouche.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2019)

Je suis dans une banque " classique" avec une personne physique si besoin 
pas confiance dans ses banques en ligne


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2019)

Perso j'ai choisis Max pour être ma CB voyage.
Avec simplement la com' pris par Mastercard et sans aucun forfait mensuel ca a toujours bien fonctionné pour moi.

Ensuite je suis à la So Gé et j'en suis très content.

La néo-banque comme banque principale je suis pas chaud en fait; tout comme "mon mobile me sert à TOUT" d'ailleurs...


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2019)

Les banques classiques (Françaises, Européennes, et mondiales) ne sont malheureusement pas que des banques de gestion de comptes de particuliers ou d'entreprises mais elles sont (encore et malgré la grosse alerte de 2008) des banque d'affaires qui prennent des risques inconsidérés et coupables sur un marché mondial totalement débridé avec des montages financiers plus risqué et complexes les uns que les autres. Croire donc que nos banques habituelles sont plus solides que les néobanques (qui ne sont pas sur les marchés d'affaires) est une illusion car, qui plus est, elles sont inter-dépendantes et donc la chute de l'une d'entre-elles entrainerait des chutes en cascades...Quant aux garanties des comptes courants pour une valeur de 100 000 €, elles n'engagent que ceux qui ont la crédulité de le croire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

Comment Apple Pay s'est imposé auprès des banques françaises


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

Depuis le temps que mes collègues me faisaient le forcing , je viens de passer sur une Neo banque pour une question de facilité a changer les devises de ma carte en quelques secondes .
Très intéressant pour la Suisse .
En plus elle fonctionne avec Apple Pay


----------



## Mauricemo (3 Juin 2020)

Sans faire la pub d'aucune néobanque précisément, je vous conseille un site sympa qui référence l'ensemble des néobanques et vous aident à choisir gratuitement avec un conseiller votre neobanque en fonction de votre profil et de vos exigences : guide des neobanques
Egalement, ils ont article sur le sujet d'apple pay et le paiement sans contact : l'article


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

Il faut surtout bien penser a déclarer ses comptes étranger aux impôts lors de votre déclaration , car l'amende est plutôt salée.
Perso , je préfère le faire  






						Formulaire n°3916
					






					www.impots.gouv.fr


----------

